
People with depression use language differently – here’s how to spot it - dtien
https://stg.bigthink.com/the-conversation/people-with-depression-use-language-differently-nil-heres-how-to-spot-it
======
dtien
Interesting analysis using online forums as a data source to determine that
certain words are used more frequently by people exhibiting depression.

Here's a link to the full paper:
[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/216770261774707...](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/2167702617747074)

